# Ordering 2x13w light kit from AHSupply... question



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

So, I'm thinking my 15w T8 installed on my 5.5 gallon (16" length) isn't gonna cut it, and gonna upgrade to 26w CF. Just been checking out ahsupply and being my first diy lighting job need confirmation that I'm ordering the right thing:

http://www.ahsupply.com/twox.htm

On that page there's the Deluxe Bright Kit and the Bright Kit. Given that I've already got a 15w fluorescent light strip I should order just the regular bright kit, not the deluxe bright kit, correct?

In any case, I need to get a new T8 light strip becuase this one is acting up and it doesn't always switch on when I press the switch. Sometimes it feels like something inside the switch isn't catching, and I have to kinda press and release quicker or something to get it to function. Anybody else have this problem and is it remedial?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Based on the length of the bulbs with sockets. I don't think you will fit 2x13 in your exhisting enclosure. Th ebulbs are 7.25 long and th esockets are about 1" . A 5.5 tanks is 16" so the flourescent tube enclosure must be about 14"long. I think that to use a 2x13 you would have to build a new hood. If you build a new hood you will need the deluxe as it comes with reflectors and the regular kit does not.

As for the switch issue, mine AGA/Prefecto hoods have had a tendency for that also. I just remove the switch and twist the wires together(and cp with wire nuts) as all my lights run in timers anyway.

Goodluck!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Ahhhh... hmmm.. yeah, that could be a problem... Damn.. well I guess 15w will have to be enough then, and if the plants don't like it I'll just grow some less light required plants. Shame, but I can't afford a nice high light system at the moment.

Ahhh, I like that idea, then I wont have to drive 30 miles round trip to get a refund and wait for a new fixture. Thanks for all your help btw...


----------

